# American teacher in Ontario



## JAG3203 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have been visiting Ontario for the past 20 Summers and would really be interested in what it would take for an American teacher to be qualified for a job as a teacher in Canada. We are very interested in living in Ontario (Manitoulin, North Bay area) and would like to know what tips you could offer especially in the area of obtaining employment. Thank you for any help you can give!!

Jen


----------

